# Marlin Firearms going Out of Business!



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

MARLIN FIREARMS CLOSING ITS DOORS

Even if you do not own a gun you need to know this. I checked this 
out on "Truth or Fiction" who verified it. I trust them more than Snopes.

Marlin Firearms is already closing its doors! They are doing it to us, America!

This needs to be spread to all gun owners and sportsmen/women. We 
cannot rely on the media to inform us of these types of matters.

Something you may not know that Is happening.

Who is buying the companies manufacturing guns? For the last several 
years a company called The Freedom Group has been buying up gun and 
ammunition manufacturers. Some of the companies are Bushmaster, 
Marlin, Remington, DPMS, Dakota Arms and H&R. Some people worry that 
this Freedom Group is going to control most of the firearms companies 
in the United States.

If you control the manufacturers you can decide to stop selling to civilians.
What a perfect way to control guns. Now if you do some digging you 
will see that The Freedom Group is owned by a company called Cerberus 
Capital Management.

Guess who controls Cerberus? GEORGE SOROS, Obama's chief financier! 
He wants to restrict or ban all civilian guns.

Please pass this on to all your freedom loving friends. This needs to 
come out. Why have we not heard about this in the "mainstream" media? 
I would think this would be BIG news.

(Soros also owns Progressive Insurance). If you don't know who George 
Soros is, you need to do some research. This One-World Government 
atheist backed Obama with millions of dollars and Obama is a puppet 
on a string controlled by Soros.

Send this to every gun owner you know!


----------



## pierfishallday (Aug 20, 2012)

This is old. They aren't going out of buisness


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Just the Facts!*

Is any of the article "facts" true? Please clarify for everyone!

Thanks!
:shifty:


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I call BS. This same story was around about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

But we read it on the internet, it has to be true.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

timeflies said:


> But we read it on the internet, it has to be true.


Bonjor:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Bonjor:thumbsup:


hahaha. Good connection.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah this was going around about 3 years ago in email, it's BS. Even some of the stuff about that dip shit Soros is exaggerated.


----------



## CCB2112 (Aug 20, 2012)

The Freedom Group is also the major contributor to all of these sub-companies you've listed's poor quality of firearms. Pick up a Marlin, Remington, Bushmaster, etc and they are not even close to the same quality they were 15 or more years ago. I've seen several Marlin Model 60's with the sights and magazine tube mounted on crooked. And don't even get me started on some of the crap Remington builds now (Model 770, 710, 887, among others).


----------

